# ممكن المساعدة ببعض الملفات في تحلية مياه البحر



## hs_chimie (20 يونيو 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة الكميائين ان يساعدوني في ايجاد ملفات حول موضوع تحلية مياه البحر وذلك لموضوع مذكرة التخرج اررررررررررررررجو المساعدة ....................................:11:وشكرا


----------



## محمود كمياء (20 يونيو 2009)

WWW.DOW.COM
الموقع دة هيفيدك


----------



## hs_chimie (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا............


----------



## REACTOR (21 يونيو 2009)

مرفق كتاب يتحدث عن تحلية ماء البحر و بالتوفيق


----------



## hs_chimie (21 يونيو 2009)

reactor قال:


> مرفق كتاب يتحدث عن تحلية ماء البحر و بالتوفيق


اشكرك جزيل الشكر..........


----------



## mahelosta (2 أغسطس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## رضوانالبشبيشي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا .


----------



## صالح خلف اسماعيل (18 أكتوبر 2010)

هل يجوز خلط زيوت تربينيه من مناشئ مختلفه


----------

